# Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gesucht!



## Crywolf500 (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein ähnliches Programm wie Gimp...
Mann soll mehrere Bilder einfügen können und nicht nur einzelne bearbeiten.

Soll wenn möglich auch nichts kosten.

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (20. August 2007)

Ich glaube, für Lau ist GIMP das Einzige, das Layer beherrscht.

Als Gimp-Derivat wäre vielleicht noch Cine-Paint zu nennen.

mfg chmee


----------



## mschuetzda (20. August 2007)

Hallo schau mal nach PAINT.NET


> Paint.Net besitzt neben einer ganzen Reihe von Effekten und Werkzeugen auch die Funktion der Ebenen. Dies hebt Paint.Net (wie auch Gimp) von vielen kostenlosen Grafikprogrammen ab und weist in die Richtung einer professionellen Bildbearbeitung wie Adobe Photoshop.


mfg


----------



## schuetzejanett (20. August 2007)

hallo, 

gibt es für paint.net sowas wie ne dutsche anleitung tutorail oder ähnliches. hatte es mir vor einiger zeit mal runtergeladen und kam aber net só recht damit zurecht?


----------



## Crywolf500 (20. August 2007)

Ich bleib dann wohl doch bei Gimp.

Dazu noch eine Frage: Wenn ich das Format A3* (30cm/21cm[So wie die normalen Druckerpapiere]) wähle, kommt eine Nachricht: Vorsicht! Sie erstellen eine 67mb Datei!

Welches Format soll ich den wählen?

*Edit: Sorry- Natürlich A4


----------



## Beppone (22. August 2007)

Crywolf500 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bleib dann wohl doch bei Gimp.
> 
> Dazu noch eine Frage: Wenn ich das Format A3 (30cm/21cm[So wie die normalen Druckerpapiere]) wähle, kommt eine Nachricht: Vorsicht! Sie erstellen eine 67mb Datei!
> 
> Welches Format soll ich den wählen?



Hi.

zum Einen entspricht A3 bei nicht 30 x 21 cm, sondern fast dem Doppelten.
Zum anderen wird die Dateigröße von den Dokumentabmessungen *und* der Auflösung bestimmt.

Wenn du dich nicht näher mit Theorie beschäftigen willst, wählst du 300 ppi für Dateien, die gedruckt werden sollen, 100 dpi für die reine Monitordarstellung.

Entsprechend ist eine Warnung (Vorsicht! Sie erstellen eine XXMB-Datei!) schon in Ordnung und kein Problem. Wenn du ein Dokument in 29,7 x 42 cm bei 300ppi für den Druck anlegen willst, ergibt das eben Große Dateien.

Grüße!


----------

